# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Контроль чувств

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.

В одной из Ваших лекций Вы рассказали интересное культурне правило - никогда не чесать своё тело.
Действительно ли это важно? почему?
Откуда Вы узнали про это?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Есть первичные правила - всегда помнить о Боге и никогда Его не забывать, а есть вторичные, которых бесчисленное количество. Все вторичные правила направлены на поддержание первичных. Как правило, задача вторичных правил - поддерживать наше тело и сознание в состоянии гуны благости. Таких правил столько, что их и за всю жизнь не перечислишь. Так что можно не волноваться, но чесаться все равно лишний раз не стоит, может лучше все-таки помыться...

----------

